# XY-Diagramm zeichnen



## dodge11 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

zurzeit arbeite ich an einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit in Physik. Ich habe diverse Versuche durchgeführt und muss nun XY-Diagramme zur Auswertung zeichnen.

Wenn ich die Messwerte in Exel eingebe und mir ein XY-Diagramm zeichnen lasse, ist die Achseneinteilung viel zu grob und auch bei feinerer Einstellung ist das Ergebnis nicht zufriedenstellend. 

Gibt es ein Programm, dass solche Diagramme zeichnen kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Grimreaper (16. Januar 2009)

GNUplot oder Origin waeren eine Idee (letzteres ist nicht kostenlos). Fuer mehr Alternativen siehe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_graphing_software#Plotting_programs_.28graphing_programs.29


----------

